# whens it too late to go to uni



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

ive been housebound with anxiety and depression into a debilitating disease, and im wondering if im basically too far behind at this point, because i didnt finish HS but I think theres something I can do thats like the equivalent of a GED here thats like a 1 year thing so I'd be at least 22 when I actually started a real course.. and it would most likely be in pain that makes it very hard to focus and move around.
a decent experience would almost certainly be out of the question due to me being how i am anyway, but being a the weird old loser guy as well? 
by the time im done ill be quite aged with nothing but a bachelors.. would i have a chance at all at that point getting any work? 
idk.. this disease is centrally located in my private parts and it would make it quite unpleasant to sex.. but it looks like ill never be able to experience intercourse with a young female.. missed out completely and prime went to waste without doing it once.. its just sick.
its one of the main reasons i want to go there, even though its very far fetched a prospect.. i mean girls approached me quite often in the past and found me attractive, but i wasnt interested back then and was too retarded to respond anyway. 
if it fails i will at least be closer to getting to thailand afterwards i guess, where desperate incels go to get laid.

btw im interested in doing compsci if it matters.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Buckyx said:


> I dont know, Ive seen like 30+ dude in college dorm


LMAO..30 in a college dorm..talk about midlife crisis. Lol..

but he's right, its not too late..
I got my he'd, maybe when I was 19-20...
and just got back into the swing of college and what not..if I can do it...you surely can &#128131;


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't think it's ever too late to go to uni. I had a lecturer in college who, in his 40s, went to university to get a degree which eventually led him to become a lecturer.

Edited to add: I'm 24 and just completely my first year of university.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> LMAO..30 in a college dorm..talk about midlife crisis. Lol..
> 
> but he's right, its not too late..
> I got my he'd, maybe when I was 19-20...
> and just got back into the swing of college and what not..if I can do it...you surely can &#55357;&#56451;


that's mean, why not live in a dorm. my aunt went back when she was in her mid 30s and got a good degree and job afterwards.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Starting college at 22 isn't even old. The average age at my school is 22. Tons of 25+ in my classes.

As for getting laid, you aren't going to get laid in college if you weren't getting laid in highschool (unless you change).


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I wouldn't be so concerned about being the older one in a class full of students in their late teens. Especially if you're interested in doing comp sci. Most people I know that got their degrees in that field have said that it took them longer than the expected four years to finish. Some changed their areas of study after a few years in university and didn't graduate until they were in their mid-20's. I changed my major to math after two years of studying forensic biochem and I felt like I was starting all over again. So I'm older than most of the other students in my program but it doesn't bother me. Then again, I look young for my age and they don't suspect a thing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


> that's mean, why not live in a dorm. my aunt went back when she was in her mid 30s and got a good degree and job afterwards.


Sorry, idk I always thought 30 was a bit old to stay on dorm...


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Starting college at 22 isn't even old. The average age at my school is 22. Tons of 25+ in my classes.
> 
> As for getting laid, you aren't going to get laid in college if you weren't getting laid in highschool (unless you change).


i dunno.. i stopped going at 16 so I wasn't there around the time where theres the most sexual interest.
one of the main problems back then is i wasnt interested.. dont ask me why, i just took longer to mature and turn on i guess.
it might be that i missed out and those chances wont crop up again.. but i gotta try.. a mans gotta try.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Ill be 23 when i graduate. Alot of people are older than 18


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm starting my degree this year at 27. No age is too late really, if it will help with your future goals. I still have 38+ years of working left and I am too smart to waste it working min wage warehouse jobs my whole life.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

I also see many people around the age 30 at uni and no one cares and there have not much disadvantage to get a job, because employer also don't care.


----------



## Proud Paperclip (Jul 11, 2014)

It seems like you want to go to college mostly for getting laid which isn't good as college is for education, not getting laid. You are fixating too much on the wrong things. If you want a solid career, the best way to prepare is study independently. If you come across someone you like, then worry about that then. I didn't think about girls through school and I was super productive because of that.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When you're dead.

Don't let something silly like age stop you from improving your life.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I have seen dudes who were like 40+ in college.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm 24 and I might go back to uni....


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Starting college at 22 isn't even old. The average age at my school is 22. Tons of 25+ in my classes.
> 
> As for getting laid, you aren't going to get laid in college if you weren't getting laid in highschool (unless you change).


Unless he changes what? lol his looks?


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dude I'm gonna be ___ when I get my bachelors lol
Honestly you're never too old to go back to school, my dad went back for fun when he was 50 and he got his bachelors when he was 53. If my old man was able to do that at his age, then I shouldn't make any excuses about being too old for school. Now go get that degree!


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

Some of my classmates in final years of bachelors where 30s-50s age group..
There is no age restriction for university or college


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Whatev said:


> When you're dead.
> 
> Don't let something silly like age stop you from improving your life.


This. Grab life by the balls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When you give up life.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> When you give up life.


damn. looks like its already too late then for me.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

It's never too late.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> LMAO..30 in a college dorm..talk about midlife crisis. Lol..
> 
> but he's right, its not too late..
> I got my he'd, maybe when I was 19-20...
> and just got back into the swing of college and what not..if I can do it...you surely can &#128131;


Except midlife is like 40-50, nice try


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's never to late to go to college... but, go there with a plan of what you want to do. Research the career you wish to have, check to see if there is a demand for people in their mid 20s.

Whatever you do, don't go without a plan. We are currently paying off $70,000 of student debt, while living near the poverty line. It is not fun, and it did not really help with the career path. At one point, I was making more than my wife, without a degree. Now I am making about $4 an hour less than her, at nearly minimum wage. She has like three BAs, and none of them have done much good. At one point, she would have to just take classes, to push off paying back student loans, it was pretty crazy.

Eventually, we hope she can get a job teaching, but we are both in our 40s now. Ageism exists, it gets a lot harder to get yourself into a new career later on in life. Which is why I say check to see how hard it will be for you to get a job in your mid to later 20s.


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

Not really too late until you're about 45 years old. My logic is this: 5 years to complete degree and find job. Then you will be 50. If you're going to get a degree, I'd say putting it to use for at least 15 years is ideal. By then it was worth it and would have paid off any student loans. So 15 years will bring you to retirement age 65.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had 30s, 40s and 50 year olds in my classes before... Job change or sudden realization they want to go to college now. The only thing that prevents you from going to college is yourself and your own decisions. If you have the means, money, and time to go improve yourself, then do it! Your disease is not you and does not define who you are as a person. Focus on yourself and being happy with who you are right now. Getting a girl and having sex with her will not solve all of your problems.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

You're never to old to be honest. I have seen many people on campus that were well into their 30's and 40's. There's no reason you can't and I myself started late when I first got into college because I took the year off after I graduated.


----------



## yeyhwehywey (Aug 26, 2015)

In reality it depends on the job area and other factors. There will come an age where recruiters will favour young grads with no experience who they can train up.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think making fun of someone for being too "old" to start college is the equivalent to picking on a fat person at the gym. There's never anything wrong with someone trying to better their life!


----------



## wishin and hopin (Jul 22, 2015)

anthropy said:


> btw im interested in doing compsci if it matters.


never ever ever, my beautiful kiwi :kiss:


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

i just realized i probably wont talk to anyone anyway so it doesnt even make a difference. i could be 120 and it would be the same result.
well at least for the social aspect.


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Never


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

For the love of God do not go to college with the motive of getting laid. It's a lot of money, a lot of hard work, and you can find girls in other places. It's a lot different from high school too - university isn't fun and games (well I guess depending on your program some are more tough than others). 

People are brainwashed by the media to think college life= American Pie. It's not true at all. Most of the time you will go to a class with 300 people, not know anybody's name, go to the next one, not know anybody there, go home and study. Repeat. That's it.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

nothing else said:


> For the love of God do not go to college with the motive of getting laid. It's a lot of money, a lot of hard work, and you can find girls in other places. It's a lot different from high school too - university isn't fun and games (well I guess depending on your program some are more tough than others).
> 
> People are brainwashed by the media to think college life= American Pie. It's not true at all. Most of the time you will go to a class with 300 people, not know anybody's name, go to the next one, not know anybody there, go home and study. Repeat. That's it.


i dont know where else id ever meet girls.. im not going to bars alone, and i have no social circle.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

anthropy said:


> i dont know where else id ever meet girls.. im not going to bars alone, and i have no social circle.


Going to a bar alone and approaching a girl would be less anxiety provoking than approaching a random girl at college. At least with a bar, most girls expect to be hit on.

If you have no interest in what you're studying you will burn out fast anyway and waste all that money. I've been in school all my life, and most people I talk to are not from university. They're from places outside of it.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

The average age was 28 at my school. This was done as a statistics poll.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

With SA going to college at a later age will probably not help. Most girls are already taken and picking on young freshman is kind of like a creep. I would go to a community college that has extensive vocational minded programs that could lead to a health related career even records like Nubly, or something like accounting or something vocational. A four year acadmic/non vocational program may take too long and have too many useless classes and prove useless for those with severe SA.


----------



## ptgearguy (Sep 29, 2015)

MiserableLife99 said:


> Unless he changes what? lol his looks?


Not at all. He needs to not be so hard on himself and change his behavior in how he thinks of himself as a person.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm gonna be 28 when I start university.


----------

